# How do i go about picking up my last paycheck if i no call/no show



## gghosttownn (Dec 21, 2020)

now before you start judging me for just not going back, first of all I only worked there for two days, so im sure they wont miss me. and i wont go into it but my reason for quitting involves extreme lack of training and an expectation to just know everything already, and I would get yelled at and in trouble if i didn't do something right even though it was only the first day. Anyway, I have called just over 30 times spanning from last night to this morning. i have called every department and nobody has answered the phone. 30 times!! I even tried calling the main target number and see if they could maybe reach them and get them to answer, but to no avail. I didnt want to no call no show but I tried so hard to call them over and over again. Anyway, how do i go about getting my last paycheck, and if possible how do i get them to answer their phones? or maybe theres somewhere i can complain about my local target to so that they can face repercussions for what theyve done?


----------



## rd123 (Dec 21, 2020)

First of all , we usually don’t let or expect a new TM work on their own on their first days. They are paired with an experienced TM to show how things work and may be work with them for a while . If somebody yelled at you , May be they didn’t know you were new . Have you tried to talk with your team leader at all? Quitting in  in 2 days seems you never tried much . You will get your paycheck once they realize you are gone. Might take a bit . Try after next pay day .


----------



## happygoth (Dec 21, 2020)

I wish I could say that your post sounds sketchy but honestly, it doesn't surprise me. The pandemic and wearing masks has made seasonal hiring so strange this year.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 21, 2020)

You had your orientation ? Atleast there would have been a leader around especially when you come in during store closed hours . I’m not sure what would have happened . But it’s not like that usually , atleast at my store . We get paid every other Friday . For instance , we get paid this week Thursday/Friday . So your pay should reflect on your bank account if you opted for direct deposit . Else , you have to go to the store to collect the check .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 21, 2020)

Your check could be mailed to you. Go by the store & tell you quit. They give it then.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 21, 2020)

gghosttownn said:


> @rd123 Well I havent met any team leader or manager or anybody. I showed up on the first day an anxious mess and it was actually locked when i got there and nobody would let me in, and when someone did let me in i didnt know who she was and then she started yelling at me. then i tried to clock in and it didnt work so i panicked and asked some random girl for help and she seemed like she didnt really know what was happening either. then she just told me to go fold clothes so i did that until every article of clothing in that store was folded. and then once i was done with that i didnt know what else i was supposed to be doing considering i didnt even know who was in charge of me. my thoughts were "do they even know they hired me?" i asked for help in what i should be doing next but the girl kept saying to just do whatever needs to be done. so i just kind of wandered around looking for something to do, and then i got yelled at for not folding clothes right and for having my headphones. i really didnt want to quit, as its my first job in my entire life, but the toll it took on my self esteem and mental health in the short time i was there wasn't worth whatever money they were paying me


Wow that's some shitty ass training and management you got there. You wonder you decided quit a short period of time.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 22, 2020)

What was the position or area that you were hired for?

Did your training schedule give you any indication who to report to?

Did you let anyone know that you were a new hire?

Your number didn't work for the time clock because HR is still getting your TM profile processed into the system.  For a temporary time, you should have done a punch correction.  If you didn't do that, then Target has no record of your time.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m still wondering the OP said it’s his/her first day . Then the orientation would have been done right ? He said he has his TM number too and it’s his first day . Nothing seems to be making sense .


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 23, 2020)

gghosttownn said:


> @rd123 Well I havent met any team leader or manager or anybody. I showed up on the first day an anxious mess and it was actually locked when i got there and nobody would let me in, and when someone did let me in i didnt know who she was and then she started yelling at me. then i tried to clock in and it didnt work so i panicked and asked some random girl for help and she seemed like she didnt really know what was happening either. then she just told me to go fold clothes so i did that until every article of clothing in that store was folded. and then once i was done with that i didnt know what else i was supposed to be doing considering i didnt even know who was in charge of me. my thoughts were "do they even know they hired me?" i asked for help in what i should be doing next but the girl kept saying to just do whatever needs to be done. so i just kind of wandered around looking for something to do, and then i got yelled at for not folding clothes right and for having my headphones. i really didnt want to quit, as its my first job in my entire life, but the toll it took on my self esteem and mental health in the short time i was there wasn't worth whatever money they were paying me


Did you go through an orientation? Did you have a training schedule? Did you speak to HR?


----------

